# Schutzhund/IPO sleeve recommendations?



## Neil Greenberg (Jul 9, 2012)

I am looking into purchasing a sleeve for our club and have it narrowed down to:



Schweikert 5980 Trial Sleeve
Gappay Trial Sleeve
Ray Allen Trial Sleeve Light
Frabo Trial Arm No.7

Thoughts? Others you would recommend looking into? Any sleeve covers for the above more durable than the others in your experience?

Also thinking of the Harddogs Chomp for the younger Malinois in our club for using after the bite wedge/pillow. Worth it or just go with one of the trial sleeves above instead?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

I"ve used the Gappay ones a lot and they are very nice. nice fit for me, they feel good and they hold up well. Very limited use with Schweikert, but the newer ones i've used have felt nice. I have a Ray Allen and I won't ever recommend that to anyone. It's broken so many times from what I consider "light" use.

It was broken sent back a new one was sent it the same thing happened to the new one. the rivets break, the handle has broken out, overall just a cheap low quality sleeve and it is their most expensive. I'll never buy again.

no opinion on the Frabo


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the Ray Allen Trial Light sleeve. That's why I sell them. I own two of them in my personal collection. When ever I take them to my local clubs, they all want to use it. And its at a great price too. Then again, my favorite sleeve is the Ray Allen International Trial Sleeve. Well worth the money and just the best one I have used. Schweikert is next on my list. I've used the Gappay sleeves and they just don't fit right for my arm. They are a good sleeve just not a good fit for me. I can't comment on the Frabo either.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

I have 3 gappay and one Bende.
The gappay sleeves fitt me better but I think they get soft so fast so therfor I use the Bende sleeve allot. Harder for the dogs to hold on to. The gappay sleeves kind of makes the dogs a bitt lazy becaus they are so easy to hang on to.


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

I had a few different ones,but the more equipment I have from 'Bende , themore I like I definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Neil Greenberg (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Which Bende sleeve(s) do you use? 011, 013 or 014?


----------

